# Fischewreinscheinlehrgang in 22967



## cafabu (14. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen,
kleiner Hinweiß für Fischereilehrgang/Prüfung PLZ 22...:
Der Angelverein Bargteheide bietet  einen Kompacktlehrgang über 4 Tage an.
SH Landkreis Storman
22967 Tremsbüttel, bei Bargteheide
10., 11., 17. und 18.11.2012
Kosten  Erw. 70€ Kinder 50€
Kontakt: Timo Bienert 01520 15 42 375
Carsten


----------

